# Fort Myers



## Needle Fish 69 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I am down in Fort Myers and was wondering if anyone has any advice on what fish to target and where to target them. I would really appreciate any of your advice. I do not have my boat down here, so it will be all wade fishing for me.

Tight Lines,

Needle Fish


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont know about inshore, but some of those freshwater roadside ditches, have some fine bass and bream in em! Good luck


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Try Cape Coral!*

Try crossing the toll bridge into Cape Coral. When I lived there, there were a few spots you could get to saltwater canals, and go for any inshore species, like snook, reds, and mangrove snapper. Live shrimp on a fluorocarbon leader, drifted with no weight gave me the best results. 
Start at the Cape Coral Chamber of Commerce Welcome center, right at the foot of the bridge, and try your luck at the seawall. Then, work your way up the canals along Del Prado Boulevard with an incoming tide. Night time is best.
There were a few businesses that were angler friendly, would allow parking after hours, and even had trash cans in the parking lots. I haven't been there since 2004, it may have changed since then. But I was a canal rat, and brought home many fish dinners when I lived down there. The Cape Coral pier is on the Caloosahatchee, and I have caught fish there, but the canal that is next to it has better fish, also on an incoming tide, at night.
The Sanibel Causeway is also a great spot.It's got beaches, sandbars, and deeper channels under the bridges. All kinds of fish get caught at the Causeway. Sorry for turning you on to all of these toll bridges, by the way. I had to cross them every day for 4 years, I kind of saw them as a necessary evil.
Good luck with your trip, and if you want some great fish without doing any of the work, go to the University Grill in Fort Myers. Tell them Scooter Johnson said hello!


----------

